# Hidden user account in windows 7 - please help!



## Kimi232 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm my own admin on this comp. and also the ONLY person who has been on this comp. and also being attacked (i believe) and recently find a username called "UpdatUs" on my computer!
I built this computer!
I did it all!
so this shouldn't be here
and hasn't been here
until recently
Also "TrustedInstaller" is also poping up but not leaving any user folders behind.
I can't see anything but me, and the guest account in User Accounts, (which guests account is off)
but I keep finding this UpdatUs and TrustedInstaller everywhere leaving traces. 
Malwarebytes Pro,
and ESET Smart Security 4 isn't finding anything.
and both are updated..
I was able to find UpdatUs in the paraental controls area, so i put up all parental controls on this ... this... dip horrid turd head! 
Anyways.. the "UpdatUs" user account folder is still in use and and i can't delete it. and I can't find any way to get rid of this character nor the other one that hasn't left any more than the occational show of things up .
My proccesses are going like crazy! 75 currently! Usually I only have 4 or 10 at the most going!
Under parental controls, i DID see this UpdatUs character has a password on the standard account. but i'm stuck now. What do i Do? How do i delete this character?
How do i make all hidden users viewable so that I can delete them all?
I was able to find that UpdatUs had all shortcuts on their computer to the IE (which i never use!), and control panel, regedit, and many other files even macromedia which i abosuletly hate and would never put on this computer!
I've already tried looking under regedit machiene key, microsoft, windows nt and such but there were no users under there. not even own.
This "TrustedInstaller" keeps making themselves the owner of everything and i have to keep going through and making me the owner of all of it behind him. It's a constant battle. the only installer of my computer is me. so ... i built this thing from the case, and mother board up! and installed it all myself with windows 7. the enterprise one. 64x. desktop. geforce graphics, 4gbs ram... quad core intel processor...

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!! TT^TT this is my dream compy!! i dont want this shiz on it!!!


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Kimi232,

TrustedInstaller is a legitimate part of Windows. I strongly advise against removing permissions from this account, as this could have disastrous effects on your computer. 

The UpdatUs account appears to be part of nVidia update service. I believe it notifies the user when a new update is available, however it is not needed and can be removed by uninstalling this service. 

I currently have 68 processes running on my machine, this is normal. The vast majority of them are part of Windows itself and they are required for the normal operation of your computer.


----------



## Kimi232 (Jan 7, 2006)

oh...
xD!! sorry..
hmm...
^.^;; 
well thanks bunches!


----------

